# Ohio River walleye



## Mean Morone

I've fished the Ohio River in the Cincy area for 15 years and have never caught a walleye in this area. Recently my buddy and I were fishing below one of the dams. We were jigging Crankblades and catching white bass, sauger, channel cats, flatheads, and drum. My buddy hooks up and has a good fish that takes drag a couple of times. We thought maybe a hybrid or big drum. It comes up and we immediately see that it is a walleye about 5 lbs. Thats a first for either one of us. Nice to see such a big one at that. Is anyone else catching walleye while sauger fishing?


----------



## fishing_marshall

I've caught a few small walleye at Racine Dam while sauger fishing. There are some nice ones in river.


----------



## riverKing

they make up a small percentage of the eye type fish in the river, there's more walleye than saugeye but sauger still seem to make up a huge majority of the fish. as you get up river the walleye population gets much higher. the PA section of the river seems to be the only place where walleye make up a decent portion of the catch, in pitsburg we shocked up two 7lb fish and i caught 5 in a half hour. everywhere else in the river its been pretty rare to see them especially nice fish like yours, so congrats on the catch.


----------



## JK1912

we catch quite a bit by the stuebenville area. Alot are still small caught a lot of nice ones too


----------



## Tiny Tim

Always caught several below Willow Island when we fished there.Biggest we ever got there was about 5 lbs. Nice Catch!!!!


----------



## flintlock

I have caught them as far down as the Falls of the Ohio, by Louisville, but not too many. Sauger are the majority

Cograts on that catch.


----------



## crappiedude

Before they built the Zimmer Power plant, we had several spots where we caught walleye. We had some nice drop-offs that consistantly held fish. When they dreged the river for fill for the power plant, out 6' to 13' drop-offs were now 40' deep channels. I'm sure the fish are still there some where but if not found them since.


----------



## BiteMyLine

Caught an 8lb walleye fishing the tailwaters of the Greenup Dam a couple years ago. A few other smaller ones around but nothing over 3lbs. I fished it 3-5 times a week from September until June before moving out of the area. No matter what the conditions were, (unless horribly raining) I was there.


----------



## Procraftboats21

Theres a true 10 and a 8 pounder from new cumberland on our wall downstairs caught by my dad in 2003.


----------

